# Christmas in June!



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

nice dekes dahm i'm in the process of converting my hen mallards into bluebills. got a 100 drop lines ready, just need to buy some mainline next weekend. sanded my boat down gotta do some glass work on it.

so how many strings you guys setting out this year?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

limige said:


> nice dekes dahm i'm in the process of converting my hen mallards into bluebills. got a 100 drop lines ready, just need to buy some mainline next weekend. sanded my boat down gotta do some glass work on it.
> 
> so how many strings you guys setting out this year?



We need to do some regrouping this year as far as our setup goes. Easier before with running just the 2 man. Now we have almost too much equipment.

Put it this way, if we wanted this fall, we'd be able to layout hunt 4 guys in the spread with roughly 17 dozen super mag burlaps and heaven knows how many GHG Eye's and E.Allens that will probably never see the water.

My guess is though, 3-4 guys, we'll hunt the 2 man. 5 guys, the 2 man and one mlb. 6 guys, will depend on the ducks. May have to run 2 spreads and hunt 2 guys per spread.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds rough! LOL



What color you think I should paint my boat for hunting out a mile or so in the bay? I was debating a light mud brown or maybe a grey or olive drab. I'm really not sure what to go with. I was figuring to hunt either wildfowl bay or just a mile or so past the islands over here


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

limige said:


> Sounds rough! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> What color you think I should paint my boat for hunting out a mile or so in the bay? I was debating a light mud brown or maybe a grey or olive drab. I'm really not sure what to go with. I was figuring to hunt either wildfowl bay or just a mile or so past the islands over here



I don't think it matters for divers. You could probably paint it orange and still kill divers and mergies.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> I don't think it matters for divers. You could probably paint it orange and still kill divers and mergies.


Throwing that much bait out, you must think this is a fishing forum.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Water_Hazard said:


> I don't think it matters for divers. You could probably paint it orange and still kill divers and mergies.


 
It's almost as easy as clubbing a park duck with his head inside a dorito bag...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> It's almost as easy as clubbing a park duck with his head inside a dorito bag...


lol....hey now.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol....hey now.


 
No offense. I do it until the fish eaters show up


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Throwing that much bait out, you must think this is a fishing forum.


Fishing forum, fish duck forum, same thing.





Actually I might go try for some divers some time this year.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> Actually I might go try for some divers some time this year.


Why not mallards all fall? Did the price of Cheeto's go up?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL probably have better luck with the chips than a decoy spread over here. LOL that's justhillarious!


----------

